# Tyre pump



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Yesterday I fitted a TPMS to one of my front tyres, a Chinese system so just trying out but today the tyre is flat.
Tried to pump it up with the digital ring compressor I use for the car but the screw in connection would not seal fully, metal valves on the MH with a relativity short thread, always been a problem even with the car with this pump.
Got about 30psi into it but would not go further as it was leaking too much or the compressor could not cope.

Looking at the RAC 900 which I can get from Halfords tomorrow, anybody got any experience with this pump?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

A basic rule of thumb is that if the pump is powerful enough to blow a motorhome tyre up from flat, it will take too much power to run from a 12 volt socket. That means faffing about by taking a supply directly from a battery. Then you need a long lead to reach every tyre. :frown2:


I have a less powerful Ring pump but I have never had to blow up a motorhome tyre from flat. I reckon it would burn out the motor. OK for adding a few pounds of pressure though.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

I've a RAC 900 a couple of years now, great bit of kit, crocodile clips fit onto the jump start points under my bonnet, flexi hose reaches the rear of my Arapaho to top up the spare tyre. It pumps faster with the engine ticking over and I have had it up to 80psi.

Terry


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi.

I have a similar version from EuroCarparts and it will pump my front tyres to 50psi.

Their "Streetwize" version has a 12v plug and storage case for just short of £50.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a very good 12v pump that will take RV tyres up to 130 psi. 
The reason I bought this one was the 12v lead was really heavy and not flimsy. Not sure what actual size but it's never felt warm. The other thing is the actual pump is again very heavy like a lump of lead. Not something that feels like plastic. Sorry can't remember the name without delving into boxes.

Ray.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Just been out and bought a RAC 900, worked a treat.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

The attachments are handy for inflating toys.

NO BARRYd NOT those type of toys, the grandkids beach inflatables. :-D :-D

Terry


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> Just been out and bought a RAC 900, worked a treat.


Great choice.

I also have the Ring 900, i've had it that long its the original version that supports 150 psi, fantastic bit of kit.

Lee


----------

